# Corsair 750D vs HAF 932



## PainKiller89 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi,

Currently i am needing to change my case, my current 932 is a great case but too many issues. Lock system to lock PCIE devices the clips are breaking quickly. So i am using standard screws to lock the video cards in. No Dust Filters either. My temps are around 27 to 29 idle with 3770k at 4.5ghz with h100i. Anyone that has the 750d does it have a better airflow? I am interested in 750d but i am not sure about the airflow and temperatures issues. Please let me know


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2013)

stock versus stock, I would imagine the 932 still offers more case airflow. 

On the flip side, the 750D is so far ahead of the 932 in features and options that even though you need to add a couple fans to compete with the 932 in air flow, the upgrade is well worth it in my humble opinion.


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ahhaahhaaa, what question... *Obsidian* 750D or H A F!!!
Obsidian 750D is for me best case at this moment 0-200$.
I really can't compare with 650D because it's special feeling when you easy remove side panels with aluminium sound. But 750D have different qualities, it's modern, can fit all motherboards inside, for me as someone who like EVGA that is excellent to know when I look for long term elegant case. 
Filters on top, front panel and under PSU is perfect, lot of case copy that from CORSAIR...
Simple any kind of water pump, any kind of res, or radiators, fit inside where customers decide.
You decide how you want hardware inside, not case and lack of options. 
I don't even look for 900D because is out of my league but 750D can fit everything and it's not big. I mean it's full tower, excellent, wide, space, but not as 900D. 

That's Obsidian power because after some time you leave him more and more.

Difference is... LITTLE!


----------



## PainKiller89 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys, i am still not sure if i should get the case or not. I am only worried about Air Flow and PSU installation, i have heard that it vibrates the PSU.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 10, 2013)

PainKiller89 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, i am still not sure if i should get the case or not. I am only worried about Air Flow and PSU installation, i have heard that it vibrates the PSU.



I talked to Sneekypeet about that when I PM'ed him to buy his that he had for sale. Said that if you just get some thin strips of rubber, or foam with adhesive backings, that is more than enough to stop any vibrations. However you shouldn't notice much, since the HAF also doesn't have vibration dampening for the PSU either.


----------



## sdmf74 (Oct 22, 2013)

*750d*

Hey Painkiller, sweet name BTW, did you buy the 750d, I too have been struggling with this decision. I will be replacing (selling) a corsair c70 m.g. Let us know what you think of it?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2013)

750D is nice, but why so many HDD slots, who has 6+ HDD's in there case any more.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 22, 2013)

both nice, 750 looks kinda sleek and haf looks rugged
personally i like haf but i like big side window
lack of dust filter i guess its not a big problem since you can buy or make it by yourself

750 has many hdd tray, its ok. better have more than lack of it 
its return to you, i may take 750 but yeah thats kinda hard


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 22, 2013)

Love 750D, want one myself!


----------



## sdmf74 (Oct 22, 2013)

Its done just ordered 750d from amazon I had $30 in gift certificates and free 2 day shipping!!

Man I hope no shipping damage on this case, heard of a few unlucky ones


----------



## PainKiller89 (Oct 22, 2013)

sdmf74 said:


> Its done just ordered 750d from amazon I had $30 in gift certificates and free 2 day shipping!!
> 
> Man I hope no shipping damage on this case, heard of a few unlucky ones



I love my case man, i am quite happy switching from haf to 750D. Here are some pics, started something here, still need to improve om somethings.

Ordered Corsair AF 140 3 of them to replace stock fans as well.


----------



## Grey_beard (Oct 26, 2013)

PainKiller89 said:


> I love my case man, i am quite happy switching from haf to 750D. Here are some pics, started something here, still need to improve om somethings.
> 
> Ordered Corsair AF 140 3 of them to replace stock fans as well.



Nice looking build.. very clean! glad you like the upgrade. AF140 would be a great add on to your build. Thought about using the red rings instead for those SP120 rad fans? it'd be a nice accent since your RAM is already red. Do it for the AF140 as well when you install them. 




PainKiller89 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, i am still not sure if i should get the case or not. I am only worried about Air Flow and PSU installation, i have heard that it vibrates the PSU.



Any vibration from the PSU section? just curious..


----------



## sdmf74 (Oct 28, 2013)

my 750d arrived and sure enough front panel broken. It looks like a terrible design (cheap) the way the panel attaches to the case. Im gonna try to put something under the PSU to prevent vibration, padded tape or sticky rubber discs, hopefully the screw holes will line up.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2013)

sdmf74 said:


> my 750d arrived and sure enough front panel broken. It looks like a terrible design (cheap) the way the panel attaches to the case. Im gonna try to put something under the PSU to prevent vibration, padded tape or sticky rubber discs, hopefully the screw holes will line up.



Seems to me, sometimes the front panel is an after thought, some of them are just so crappy.


----------

